# Trick Dog Champion Title



## Golden Trainer (Oct 6, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNrnq1rCOro&list=UUO6ChrJf8P1Ml2V2GPYhCUg


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Great video and love all the tricks. I will be sending me female River to you lol. Thank you for sharing May have to try some of these tricks out. He is a handsome boy and very skilled.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Great video. I love all the tricks ,but it is the obvious bond between dog and owner that warms my heart.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! I was looking for something like this. I also see there are other River videos.


----------



## Golden Trainer (Oct 6, 2012)

Bwilson said:


> Welcome to the forum. Great video and love all the tricks. I will be sending me female River to you lol. Thank you for sharing May have to try some of these tricks out. He is a handsome boy and very skilled.


You have a River too?!...Awesome! How old is she? I bet she will love learning tricks!


----------



## Golden Trainer (Oct 6, 2012)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Great video. I love all the tricks ,but it is the obvious bond between dog and owner that warms my heart.


Thanks! I'm so glad you enjoyed the tricks!


----------



## Golden Trainer (Oct 6, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> Thanks for sharing! I was looking for something like this. I also see there are other River videos.


Yes, River has several videos! We both enjoy trick training!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Very impressive. River is extremely smart and well trained. Handsome too!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Awesome! Love watching River perform all his tricks. Gives me some good ideas to try with my Maxi!


----------



## jawad (Nov 13, 2015)

hahaha nice one !


----------

